# 1983 Nissan 720 Smog questions



## JordanC24 (Dec 23, 2009)

:newbie:Ok so i bought an 83 720 from a buddy. origanally this was a california truck and due to the fact that cali. sucks and wants all things to be eco-friendly this truck has an unbelievable amount of smog/vacuum lines that don't seem to be doing anything except robbing me of what little power this engine has in the first place. which i believe is a z24. does anyone know if there is a legitimate way to do away with all this junk as i have no reason to ever have the vehicle smogged. i would really like to free up some power and a little room under the hood as well. any information would be qute helpful. thank you.


----------

